# Just got back from All About Fish



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

Their having another sale. 25 percent on all fish and lots of good deals on other stuff. He has some golden Angel Rams that are really cool looking. Get on down there it's running the whole week end!

Also he has some CRS for $7.99 I don't know much about CRS grades but some of these have some very distinct barring on them and I think the price is very low for these!


----------

